# RAMI Stainless Model.



## czrami (Aug 27, 2009)

The RAMI P Stainless is a RAMI P with stainless slide and controls.








Only a experimental batch was produced that I know of.

Looking at that pic, it looks like CZUB also made a few alloy framed RAMIs with the stainless features.

I'm wanting to get a RAMI BD in 2012, .








but wouldn't mind either of those Stainless models

KEV


----------

